

The Little-Known Open Source OS That Rules the Internet of Things - tdrnd
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/contiki/

======
maguirre
I am glad to see Contiki getting some "air time" I have been working with this
for the past year and I think it has great potential. One of the great things
that Contiki has going for itself is the community. It's very active and
growing quite rapidly and it's very welcoming to newcomers.

------
diafygi
Is there an equivalent of a terminal in Contiki?

~~~
maaarghk
there's a serial console but no shell for it as far as I'm aware - it's mostly
just a kernel. there is a nice GUI though if you run it on hardware with video
support.

